# Advise on a useful Civil Engineering Dictionary



## Construction PE (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking for a Civil engineering dictionary to take with me to the test. I searched on Amazon and a few of their top hits have bad reviews for Civil... most people are happy with them for Chemical/Mechanical topics.

Has anyone had a good experience with one for the Civil PE?

Thanks!


----------



## picusld (Sep 21, 2011)

Frustrated Studying said:


> Looking for a Civil engineering dictionary to take with me to the test. I searched on Amazon and a few of their top hits have bad reviews for Civil... most people are happy with them for Chemical/Mechanical topics.
> Has anyone had a good experience with one for the Civil PE?
> 
> Thanks!


Just use the CERM. What else could you want?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2011)

If you are in IL don't waste the money as dictionaries of any sort are not allowed in the testing room.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2011)

I purchased (actually, I think I asked for it as a gift) an engineering dictionary and brought it, along with a regular dictionary (per the advice of a recent passee on the PPI site), to the exam and never opened either book once. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## dmparri3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Agree with the others here. The civil engineering dicitionaries are a waste of money as most definitions can be found in the CERM or other references. I brought one with me to the exam and never used it.


----------



## Construction PE (Oct 4, 2011)

I will pass on the dictionary then. Thanks for your input!


----------



## AMiller (Oct 4, 2011)

Frustrated Studying said:


> I will pass on the dictionary then. Thanks for your input!


I bought a cheap one from amazon, but in all my studying and practice exams have yet to open it. I will probably bring it since I have it, but don't really plan on using it.

-Andrew Miller


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Oct 5, 2011)

I completely disagree. There could always be a term you are not aware of. What's easy/known to one person may be hard/unknown to another.

An environmental term can easily throw one off. If you don't think NCEES knows what's in the CERM glossary, you are kidding yourself.

If you don't want to buy a dictionary, borrow one from your local library. But I totally disagree about bringing one. Think of it as easy insurance. When I took the exam, there were two terms not in the CERM glossary but I was able to answer with the help of a dictionary.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sure I won't be able to remember but I found a very simple one online, and printed it, also I took a environmental engineering mini dictionary that I printed out and had bound and they were pretty helpfull


----------

